# Patatron.com



## PrezeS-E36 (Apr 20, 2003)

I had register to the forum 4 days ago and still cannot post. I got the e-mail confirming the username and password but the account is still inactive. 
I figure I ask here.
What is the difference between ECU#2 and ECU#5?


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Patatron.com (PrezeS-E36)*

I registered a few days ago myself and haven't even received a conformation. Maybe he is out of business?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Patatron.com (bowagon)*

Nope, he's not out of business. Here is what was posted in the MkI forums:

_Quote, originally posted by *"Patatron"* »_I am still working on a better system to weed out spammers from posting porn links and such, but for now, I have to manually activate each forum account. After you sign up, send me an email at [email protected] letting me know a few details (What car you have, interest in forum, etc.) so I know you are not a spammer and have a genuine interest in the forum. I will activate your account within 24 hours (Usually same day) after I recieve the email. VWVortex.com members just need to send me a link to their profile on vortex, and sign up under the same name to be immediately activated. Patatron.com customers just need to give me their actual name as it appears on their Paypal account, and the date they ordered to be immediately activated. This is turning into a great forum, but at the same time, it is a huge chore to research each applicant, and keep up on orders at the same time, especially as of late where I have been soldering about 12+ hours a day, and my eyes are literally sore from solder fumes! So if you have started an account that is not yet active, shoot me an email so we can get you online ASAP so you can get the assistance you need, or so you can just be a part of a forum full of highly knowledgable people! I feel that the community here is sort of a "Cream of the crop" type of situation because of the strict sign-up policy, and I am proud of that. Thanks for understanding, and contributing to the Patatron.com forums!


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Patatron.com (B4S)*

Didn't know that. Thanks for forwarding on the information. Would of been nice to see some reference to that on the home page of his website so people would know when registering. but hey at least we know now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Patatron.com (bowagon)*

I made a thing at the top of the forum page that explains the new sign-up process. I am sure there is a better way to do this, but it seems to be working great for now! Many new sign-ups have been activated in the past few days. Let me know if you guys have any ?'s -Pat


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Patatron.com (patatron)*

Pat,
Dude, you need to get ahold of me about the rest of my order!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got the ECU, but no harness etc. I sent you a couple of emails and IM's which you replied to and had said you'd get 
the rest of it sent out the beginning of last week. I haven't heard anything back from you since 3/26 now.
*PLEASE* let me know what is up? It's coming up on 2 months since I originally ordered. I've been patient, and I know that you've been busy and had computer issues etc., but honestly I'm getting frustrated by the lack of communication. I've sent you a couple of emails and a couple of IM's.


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Patatron.com (evil-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil-e* »_Pat,
Dude, you need to get ahold of me about the rest of my order!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got the ECU, but no harness etc. I sent you a couple of emails and IM's which you replied to and had said you'd get 
the rest of it sent out the beginning of last week. I haven't heard anything back from you since 3/26 now.
*PLEASE* let me know what is up? It's coming up on 2 months since I originally ordered. I've been patient, and I know that you've been busy and had computer issues etc., but honestly I'm getting frustrated by the lack of communication. I've sent you a couple of emails and a couple of IM's.










Can i get an update as well? I ordered mine almost 2 months ago and i have not received aynthing yet? Has it been shipped yet?


_Modified by rabbito at 10:45 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

well i thought i had it bad but im only 6 weeks. ill keep my eye out


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

I just received this so hope this help
Yours will be shipped before weeks end. I shipped 8 today, and yours is going out in a batch that I hope to ship thursday, but friday by the latest. It has been a bit chaotic around here doing this by myself. I wanna hire another person to help with all the soldering, but I dont know anyone that I fully trust to keep the same level of quality up, I would rather get a bit behind than ship subpar work. Sory for the inconveinience! You will get a tracking number as well. -Pat


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (91whitewolfsburg)*

did you get your ecu when he said? cause he gave me that story a few times.


----------

